# HP Pavilion dv6120us no sound problem fix



## HSTS (Jan 21, 2011)

* *I have read almost all the answers to this problem. I tried a number of the suggestions until I got tired of it and did my own troubleshooting. Here is what I found.

First, make sure the sound is not muted or the volume is on low. I recommend that you verify that the correct sound drivers are installed. Go into the device manager and scroll down to the sound drivers and make sure you do not see any yellow. If you do, go to the HP web site and download the correct drivers for this laptop.

Second, Take a pair of external speakers and attach them to the laptop. Play some music or sound and to your surprise you will find that the laptop is putting out sound.

Thirdly, having done the above you may now have to go to the next level to fix this issue. Do the following. Turn the laptop off and over with the bottom facing up. Remove the battery and in there you will find five screws that you will need to remove and secure in a cup for reinstallation. Three of the screws are easy to see and two are not, so look closely. The two that are hard to see are for the removal of the keyboard. Now there is one other screw to remove and that screw is in the memory compartment. It is not easy to see, but if you look closely you will see an impression of a small keyboard. Remove the screw and put it in the cup.

Now that all the screws are removed carefully turn the laptop over and pull up the screen to view the keyboard. Pull up the top panel a little and then pull up the keyboard. Be careful to not pull the panel too hard as there are three wires that you do not want to damage on the left side. I found on the laptop I was fixing that the speaker ribbon was detached from its port. I reinstalled it and put the laptop back together. If your speakers still don't work then they are blown. You will have to order the part from a computer parts supplier.

Well, this is how I resolved this issue for me. I hope this helps all those that could not get any help before. Feel free to contact me with any questions on this.


----------

